# Why didn't you warn me about CigarBid!!?



## lsnadon (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh wow! Am I ever in trouble now.....

Since I first introduced myself here and made a few posts here and there, I have since found CigarBid..... that place can get very addicting! There are definitely some deals to be had, and a very good selection in my opinion. A good place for a young puffer to get a variety of smokes.

But man (have I said this already?), talk about addicting! If you are not careful, one could end up buying quite a lot of merchandise on that place.

My strategy, FWIW - keep checking the "Closing Today" but give yourself enough time on the auctions to double-check the prices on the various other sites (I always go to CI [the parent site of CB], Famous Smokes, Neptune, JR, and maybe even that other place with Thompson in the name). Make sure your bid is not too high. Free-fall auctions are cool too, but watch the prices drop for ten or so cycles before you make a bid. They do not always drop to the same thing each time. Find the trend, then you know when to bid. Quick-buys - I think they are usually a good deal, but here is a trick I started to use.... Note the bid increments on the auction in progress. Figure out what the bid will become (if the increment is 3, and the current bid is 7 for example, the next bid will make it 10. If the quick buy is 12, a ten dollar bid will probably win the auction, because no one will bid the next increment to make it 13, as they could just buy it for 12. Quick-bids disappear a time period before the auction closes though - I'm thinking at least 24 hours before the auction is final (which gets people to bid more than they could have bought it for, the day previous).

I really like the shipping prices on that site - especially the combined shipping plan they have.

Sniping does not seem to be a common practice, at least not that I have noted anyway, so I tend to not do it as well.

Last week, a new Humidor for $40 (that I was about to spend $70 on, plus 9.95 shipping), a mazo of 15 2nd's, two 5'ers 10 Nica Libres (quick buys) - shipped to me for $82 total!!!!

My god, that place is addicting!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

it is the Devil's site!


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

I won my first bid last week (a My Father Sampler). I'm screwed now! On the slippery slope!!!! LOOK OUT BELOW!!!!!

:rofl: :smoke:


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

that site is addicting for sure. i can't stop bidding and buying crap since i made an account last week. already made 4 box purchases, 3 5 pack purchases, and some singles as well. they had the best price on cabaiguan belicoso finos boxes last week, and also the cheapest prices on cabaiguan corona extras, so i got a box of each.


----------



## Chrismd77 (Nov 21, 2012)

I buy 75 percent of my cigars from cbid. The remaining are split up between various B&Ms. I normally hit the auctions as soon as they open and set my highest bid. It has been working out well and limits me to only a few buys a month but I am grabbing them at ridiculously low amounts. This makes it much easier explaining the purchases to the wife. See honey I got 80 percent off, how could I not buy them


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm sure you have been warned! Slope is very slippery


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind in order to check the temptation to buy everything they have, is that they keep running same lots over and over, so you don't need to jump on them all right now (the marketing concept here is creating the illusion of scarcity). As Dave, @capttrips, says, they'll still be selling cigars next year.


----------



## Big_e (Feb 21, 2013)

CigarBid? I never heard of this site? Gonna check it out, always learn something new around here.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

And the student becomes the master...You learn fast Grasshopper...


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Bruck said:


> One thing to keep in mind in order to check the temptation to buy everything they have, is that they keep running same lots over and over, so you don't need to jump on them all right now (the marketing concept here is creating the illusion of scarcity). As Dave, @capttrips, says, they'll still be selling cigars next year.


Spot on! there is no urgency. Everything comes up again and again and again. I straight up rob that place.


----------



## Keebaw (Oct 6, 2012)

Isaac said:


> I won my first bid last week (a My Father Sampler). I'm screwed now! On the slippery slope!!!! LOOK OUT BELOW!!!!!
> 
> :rofl: :smoke:


I love that sampler! I've picked up a few of those and all the sticks are all very good (The La Reloba's in it are fantastic!).

Someone mentioned a strategy that I have been using with some success lately. You keep an eye out for the stuff you are looking for, find out the highs and lows that it typically goes for (There is a site link somewhere on historical prices...) or, you keep watching an item and you just remember, haha then when it first gets listed stick a bid on there with your max at the lower end of the prices it can go for and just wait patiently. If you don't get it this week, it will be back and you will get a great deal eventually. Sometimes it is easy to get crazy and bid something up at the end... That's not good.

Haha, I think it was this guy, lol.



Chrismd77 said:


> I buy 75 percent of my cigars from cbid. The remaining are split up between various B&Ms. I normally hit the auctions as soon as they open and set my highest bid. It has been working out well and limits me to only a few buys a month but I am grabbing them at ridiculously low amounts. This makes it much easier explaining the purchases to the wife. See honey I got 80 percent off, how could I not buy them


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

when I first discovered cbid, there was a week when the UPS guy drop some from them every day.


----------



## JeremyAHoward (Feb 4, 2013)

I've got about 50 cigars and a new cutter coming next week from there lol at 2 bucks a cigar I couldn't resist


----------



## rovensmoke (Apr 11, 2009)

I used to buy my cigars by the box or bundle until I found cigar bid. Now I buy boxes and bundles and samplers and 5 packs and limited editions and singles it is never ending !!!!!! The worst is that free fall everytime I buy something on free fall that is what happens FREE FALL!!!! $300 later and a week of regret a large box shows up on my door step filled with cigars. Love cigar bid but hate my GOOD friend who told me about it.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm watching a few of free fall items as we speak. Def highly addictive


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep, a five pack here.....single there.....cool new lighter......oh damn, I just spent $100!!! I've had a couple of those moments.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is a good resource for looking up prices: Cbid Completed Auctions

Directions for the Chrome extension: Sloppy and The_Cleric's CigarBid History PLUGIN! : cigars

There is also an add on/extension for Chrome for free fall. Just search cbid and I believe you will see it. How it works is once installed you just open a tab with the free fall lot and leave it up for a few hours. It will track the lowest price for you and then you just buy when it hits that price.

You should also check out Cigar Auctioneer (Cigars - US Cigar Auctions Site - Cigar Auctioneer) as they are similar to Cbid but run by Famous Smoke. They have quite a few auctions that start at a fixed price and sometimes you have to hunt for a good deal but their auctions that start at $1 usually go for great prices. Just read up on the different auction types as they have a few different ones and it can be confusing coming from cbid that only has one type (actual auction, not free fall).

I've had great success with them and you can set your shipping for weekly and select the day yourself. Shipping is one flat fee versus Cbid that tacks on per item. Just be careful as like with anything you just have to know the prices of what you are buying and be smart.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well let me be the cynic. :mischief:

I'll take certainty and selection over price any day. When I decide to buy something I don't want to have to wonder whether I am going to get it. I also don't like to be limited to the vitola's they have on offer. I guess, in general, I never got caught up in the whole auction thing, not even on ebay where about 99% of my purchases are BIN. I think similar deals can be had elsewhere and it's even worth paying an extra 50 cents a cigar to get exactly what I want without having to gamble on getting it. Free fall is kind of fun but also kind of rigged and low on selection. 

If they have what you want- go for it. I might use it here and there, but it really doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

I had trouble getting the Cbid completed auctions to work Wallbright. I would search for a cigar...the line would say 16 results or whatever, but then the table below was always empty. Any tips or cold it possibly be a text issue on my browser (firefox)?


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

Just got a 10 pack of camacho conn monarcas for $38.78. Unreal-with shipping it comes out to $4.37 a stick. Famous smoke shop sells a box of 25 at $5.84/stick plus shipping, so i'm pretty damned happy. Never tried this vitola either


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

My strategy: 
1. Only bid on exactly what you want. Don't settle for the size, wrapper, etc they're offering just becuase it's "close enough." Otherwise you bid on everything.
2. Bid so low (relative to the going price on other websites) that you lose about 70% of the time. You get to enjoy the chase and don't end up buying $200 worth a crap a week. If you lose, who cares, the item will come up again. AND (more importantly) when you win something, it's a really good deal. 
3. If you really want/need to buy somethng now, go to Famous and use a coupon.

...and I still piss away too much time and money on CBID anyway.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

B-daddy said:


> My strategy:
> 1. Only bid on exactly what you want. Don't settle for the size, wrapper, etc they're offering just becuase it's "close enough." Otherwise you bid on everything.
> 2. Bid so low (relative to the going price on other websites) that you lose about 70% of the time. You get to enjoy the chase and don't end up buying $200 worth a crap a week. If you lose, who cares, the item will come up again. AND (more importantly) when you win something, it's a really good deal.
> 3. If you really want/need to buy somethng now, go to Famous and use a coupon.
> ...


I actually found that even with a coupon from famous, a lot of the times, singles ate cheaper from serious cigars. I buy a lot of singles so i can try stuff before i commit to a whole box. It never bothered me getting a diff vitola from cbids, as long as it's not a larger ring size. Since the wrapper has much of the taste IMO, i just dont want to get sonetging so thick that i dont taste the wrapper. For the camacho conn, i got a few of the toros which are 6x50, but i got monarcas(5x50) from cbid. Usually if possible, i get thinner ring sizes, so i'll buy stuff under 50s-mostly lonsdales if possible


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

If cigar purchasing is a slope, think of Cbid as a sled, or a well-waxed pair of downhill skis and a jet pack.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Dr. Conny said:


> I had trouble getting the Cbid completed auctions to work Wallbright. I would search for a cigar...the line would say 16 results or whatever, but then the table below was always empty. Any tips or cold it possibly be a text issue on my browser (firefox)?


You have to select the auction type ect. And do exact wording that they use for the lots. The extension is much easier to use if you have chrome downloaded.


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Wallbright... I finally got it working by copying and pasting the lot title from Cbid then looking up the lot in the list item history... this should prove very useful indeed... they should have called it the Devil's Toolbox of Completed Auctions


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

The combined shipping is cool, but at first i didnt realize they only combine the shipping based on when the item closes. Basically even if u so a quick buy today, if the item doesnt close until next Wednesday, it wont ship until wed or thurs. if u pick weekly shipping it doesnt really matter, but i picked daily shipping bc i dont want to wait for my stuff


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

yellot00tr said:


> The combined shipping is cool, but at first i didnt realize they only combine the shipping based on when the item closes. Basically even if u so a quick buy today, if the item doesnt close until next Wednesday, it wont ship until wed or thurs. if u pick weekly shipping it doesnt really matter, but i picked daily shipping bc i dont want to wait for my stuff


Yea the quick buy and free fall deal is a little annoying with the shipping but if you time it right with the regular auctions you can save some real cash.


----------



## mcdoyle (Jun 25, 2012)

Watch out for the free fall auction, that one get me every time.


----------



## lsnadon (Feb 6, 2013)

Wallbright said:


> Here is a good resource for looking up prices:
> 
> Directions for the Chrome extension:
> There is also an add on/extension for Chrome for free fall. Just search cbid and I believe you will see it. How it works is once installed you just open a tab with the free fall lot and leave it up for a few hours. It will track the lowest price for you and then you just buy when it hits that price.
> ...


You're just trying to make me poor, aren't you?


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

Wallbright said:


> Yea the quick buy and free fall deal is a little annoying with the shipping but if you time it right with the regular auctions you can save some real cash.


Yep-u gotta either time it correctly, or switch it over to a weekly shipping rather than daily shipping


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

yellot00tr said:


> Yep-u gotta either time it correctly, or switch it over to a weekly shipping rather than daily shipping


Weekly shipping all the way. Saves you quite a bit and you have more time to wait for a good closing price to come along versus jumping on lots because they are ending same day so they can ship together.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

I was warned early on but, did I listen? No of course not now I find myself checking in almost every day. Wise guys on here I should have listened to.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

Wallbright said:


> Weekly shipping all the way. Saves you quite a bit and you have more time to wait for a good closing price to come along versus jumping on lots because they are ending same day so they can ship together.


If i didnt mind waiting for my stuff, shipping weekly would be ideal. However, since i dont want to wait for anything(ever) i chose daily shipping.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

I was checking Cbid and Monster everyday for about a week. After that I was over it. Most of the cigars I'd want aren't up for sale and the ones from Cbid are hit/miss when it comes to quality. Of course it does help that my local shop gives me almost the same if not better deal.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

FireRunner said:


> I was checking Cbid and Monster everyday for about a week. After that I was over it. Most of the cigars I'd want aren't up for sale and the ones from Cbid are hit/miss when it comes to quality. Of course it does help that my local shop gives me almost the same if not better deal.


And to add to that most of the cigars need about 6 months+ rest as their turnover on cigars is so fast they don't sit like in a B&M. But if you are willing to be patient with finding the deal and letting them rest it's a great way to pick up some stogies at a great price.


----------



## fiatster (Jan 8, 2013)

Talk about your love/hate relationships. That place is nuts.


----------



## JeremyAHoward (Feb 4, 2013)

Just got my first package in today from CB and another one wednesday lol


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

That reminds me - I have to go check the status of my latest bids. I'm not addicted, I can quit any time...


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

FireRunner said:


> I was checking Cbid and Monster everyday for about a week. After that I was over it. Most of the cigars I'd want aren't up for sale and the ones from Cbid are hit/miss when it comes to quality. Of course it does help that my local shop gives me almost the same if not better deal.


You guys find there are issues with cigarbid quality? Have not found that to be the case. I also love that using weekly shipping my cigars all show up on friday (I live in NY). As for having to let them sit, I pretty much like letting most of my cigars age for a few months so it wouldn't bother me, but I haven't noticed the necessity.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

synergy012 said:


> You guys find there are issues with cigarbid quality? Have not found that to be the case. I also love that using weekly shipping my cigars all show up on friday (I live in NY). As for having to let them sit, I pretty much like letting most of my cigars age for a few months so it wouldn't bother me, but I haven't noticed the necessity.


I've seen poorly maintained and rolled cigars from both CBid and Monster. My last order from CBid had over ten cigars, all of which were so loose the filler was falling out when I rolled it between my fingers. A few of the cigars also had hard knots. And, oddly enough my last order from Monster (Famous Smoke) was a box of Camacho Select Churhill. They came *completely* dried out. The cigars were so dry they were falling apart while being removed from the cello. I rolled one and the wrapper fell off. I emailed them this afternoon about it. It is ridiculous how dry these cigars are. I could use them for tinder. I'll happily upload photos tomorrow. These are so dry I'm sure the oils are gone, basically the cigars are no good.

I'm not saying all their cigars are bad. I have gotten good cigars from them. But, the last orders from CBid and Monster...no thanks. That truly turned me off from buying online. I'll be interested to see what Famous Smoke says tomorrow about my order. If anything I expect store credit. The crap they sent me in that Camacho box was dried up pulp.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

Never had a prob w cbid. I usually get them within 2 days of them closing since i'm in ny. I usually wait a fe days before i smoke them bc they dont come with any type of humidification. That's one of the best things about ordering from serious cigars-they're stuff always comes with boveda packs


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

yellot00tr said:


> That's one of the best things about ordering from serious cigars-they're stuff always comes with boveda packs


Not to mention that they carry absolutely everything. But where but cigarbid can you get a box of don carlos #3 for $140. Each has its place. Not that there's any excuse for selling bad cigars (especially loose), but really haven't ever had an issue with them.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

FireRunner said:


> I've seen poorly maintained and rolled cigars from both CBid and Monster. My last order from CBid had over ten cigars, all of which were so loose the filler was falling out when I rolled it between my fingers. A few of the cigars also had hard knots. And, oddly enough my last order from Monster (Famous Smoke) was a box of Camacho Select Churhill. They came *completely* dried out. The cigars were so dry they were falling apart while being removed from the cello. I rolled one and the wrapper fell off. I emailed them this afternoon about it. It is ridiculous how dry these cigars are. I could use them for tinder. I'll happily upload photos tomorrow. These are so dry I'm sure the oils are gone, basically the cigars are no good.
> 
> I'm not saying all their cigars are bad. I have gotten good cigars from them. But, the last orders from CBid and Monster...no thanks. That truly turned me off from buying online. I'll be interested to see what Famous Smoke says tomorrow about my order. If anything I expect store credit. The crap they sent me in that Camacho box was dried up pulp.


Famous somke has prob the best customer service i ever came across. Ordered some duhills like mid of january. Smoked 2 right away, and both had horrible draw, so i waited til the past wknd and smoked a third (let it acclimate to humidity, etc), bu had the same prob. I called them and they still were willing to replace them for me-7 weeks later, and with three gone!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I have not and never will use Cbid. To date they offer nothing I'm interested in or would be willing to pay for. I think it is a pretty good place to go for newbs. It also preys on human nature. It's like sticking quarters in a slot machine.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 9, 2010)

Well as much as I hate, I'm stoked to try out my LE Le Bijou Corona Gorda!!


----------



## JohnHayCigars (Sep 29, 2006)

I started in cigars with Cbid. Back around 9 years ago I learned quickly to get a separate credit card, with a low limit, just to use for the auction. Had fun for years but still have not tried them all. Back in those days you had to stay up to midnight waiting for the auctions to end. 
As far as the comments about gettting bad cigars from Cbid and Famous...just remember...they don't make the cigars and who knows how they were treated before they received them. I guarantee you that once they are received by either place they are well taken care of. A loose roll ( or tight), would have to be from the manufacturer. Also considering they buy cigars by the container loads I am betting most of them have some time in the humidor before they sell unless they were out of stock and back orders were piling up to have to ship right away. Again that would not be their fault for being dry ( or too wet).


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Why does Famous cigars have such high shipping fees? It prevents me from ordering anything from them.

I get great buys from c-bid. Patience is required. The shipping is very reasonable.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> Why does Famous cigars have such high shipping fees? It prevents me from ordering anything from them.
> 
> I get great buys from c-bid. Patience is required. The shipping is very reasonable.


if you buy boxes from famous, it's free shipping for everything included with that purchase. also, their coupon codes negate the shipping charges


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never had any quality issues with any Cbid sticks. Only think I notice is they are a little wet, but I always store in the humi for a couple weeks anyways.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I have not and never will use Cbid. To date they offer nothing I'm interested in or would be willing to pay for. I think it is a pretty good place to go for newbs. It also preys on human nature. It's like sticking quarters in a slot machine.


I rarely purchase cigars online, but after this ordeal I won't be purchasing cigars online anytime soon - if ever. With 5-6 local shops near me, I'd rather go there.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

FireRunner said:


> I rarely purchase cigars online, but after this ordeal I won't be purchasing cigars online anytime soon - if ever. With 5-6 local shops near me, I'd rather go there.


Come on over to the Palace. Sawsan will take care of you.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Spot on! there is no urgency. Everything comes up again and again and again. I straight up rob that place.


hehe, I doubt it, brother, there are some fellas on the forum over there that make it their job of working those auctions, and I would dare say you have most likely never beat the price that one of them there gets, you may match it eventually, but doubtful. And trust me, they make up for it from the fools that run up the bids on high end stuff, and from folks who live in States that have exorbitant prices locally, drunk bidding, improper reading of the auction, etc, etc. Although in all cases of C.S. they are TOPS, but do beware, and the forum there is not for the meek or those with anger problems, LOL


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

numismaniac said:


> hehe, I doubt it, brother, there are some fellas on the forum over there that make it their job of working those auctions, and I would dare say you have most likely never beat the price that one of them there gets, you may match it eventually, but doubtful. And trust me, they make up for it from the fools that run up the bids on high end stuff, and from folks who live in States that have exorbitant prices locally, drunk bidding, improper reading of the auction, etc, etc. Although in all cases of C.S. they are TOPS, but do beware, and the forum there is not for the meek or those with anger problems, LOL


I know what you mean about the forums, I have looked at them and realized quickly it is more of cut-down contest than anything else, not a place to go for questions like Puff, so I don't bother with em. I also know they make their money on the high-end, i.e. you absolutely can't buy Padron there, they always go for MORE than just buying them from a non-auction site like CI, famous, or cigar.com.

So after agreeing with all that, I still stand by my original statement: " I straight up rob that place". Are there people who do a better job of it? Sure, but I can't sit at the computer at mid-night and then again at 10 am to be the first to put in a stupid-low bid on every item. For the items I buy from there I usually pay between 1/2 to 2/3rds or less of what they cost on CI, not 1/2 of B.S. "MSRP", but 1/2 of what they actually sell for. The stuff that gets right up to a single bid amount lower than usual CI price doesn't really interest me, nor does the sub $1 dog-rocketry.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Much to learn, young Padawan, keep practicing, you may eventually get some high end, maybe only once/year. Much wiser to buy those yearly during sales elsewhere


As for a cut-down place, it's for BIG Boys, they've been burned by many because of their generosity, and if you get called some derogatory term there, it may actually be a term of endearment. Lots of good work is done there for OpFtH

Can't wear panties over there.


The main thing is You are happy with what you are getting, sounds like a good deal to me.


----------

